# A simple biotope tank



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Loving the fish's colors


----------



## Tien Nguyen (Aug 22, 2016)

BettaBettas said:


> Loving the fish's colors


Thank you for it :x:x:x

Just made a video for this tank 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09GuvvB91Q4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Mr petes (Feb 19, 2017)

wow, looks amazing! loving that driftwood, how big is your tank?


----------



## Tien Nguyen (Aug 22, 2016)

Mr petes said:


> wow, looks amazing! loving that driftwood, how big is your tank?


Thank you Mr.Petes, my tank dimension is: 155 x 66 x 66 (cm) :grin2::grin2:


----------

